# desktop folder



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have an empty folder on my desktop that I have been trying to get rid of for over a month now. I delete it than empty the recycle bin and a couple of days later it is back. So I move it to documents than delete it and it is back on my desktop. How do I get rid of the folder?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kinda hard to help without knowing what operating system you're using. (Windows? What version?)

What's the name of the folder? Anything else that makes it distinctive or unusual?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Operating system is windows 8.1. Nothing unusual about this folder. I had moved the contents to another folder and want to delete this one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Operating system is windows 8.1. Nothing unusual about this folder. I had moved the contents to another folder and want to delete this one.


What's the name of the folder?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I was hoping to get a hint from the folder name, but I don't really have time to try to drag every detail out of you. I suspect some kind of malware is involved, but anything more than that would be just a wild guess.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

The folder name is 5 shadow. It was a folder I had music files in. The files were moved to another folder so it is empty.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

By any chance do you have a program, maybe a music player, that's set to use that folder for something, so keeps recreating it when you delete it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> The folder name is 5 shadow. It was a folder I had music files in. The files were moved to another folder so it is empty.


Microsoft has reported this issue as a directory ownership problem. Evidently if you delete a directory that you don't have full ownership of that it may reappear. This post has instructions for modifying ownership so it can be removed permanently.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-deleted/04e5d8f5-09ba-4b62-bf9b-dc2ec03694db


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I did what the post said. I have deleted the folder and emptied the recycle bin. Will see what happens. Thanks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If that doesn't work for you, you might try what I did when I had Windows XP and a folder would keep returning. I rebooted my PC and, before it could come back on all the way, I stopped it in "safe mode". Then I deleted the folder. That worked and no problems afterward.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> If that doesn't work for you, you might try what I did when I had Windows XP and a folder would keep returning. I rebooted my PC and, before it could come back on all the way, I stopped it in "safe mode". Then I deleted the folder. That worked and no problems afterward.


That would have the same effect, since you always enter safe mode as administrator.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I will give that a shot if it comes back.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

The folder came back. I restarted in safe mode, deleted the folder and emptied the recycle bin. Will see if that works.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If all this doesn't work, I would just rename the folder and use it the next time I wanted a new folder on my desktop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> If all this doesn't work, I would just rename the folder and use it the next time I wanted a new folder on my desktop.


Sure, that will work too.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Would you believe that folder came back. I renamed it and put files from another folder in it.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Although I renamed the folder and put filed in it, this morning when I started my computer, the folder came back with the old name. I am at a loss as what to do.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is this folder being synced with a backup?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Although I renamed the folder and put filed in it, this morning when I started my computer, the folder came back with the old name. I am at a loss as what to do.


You never replied to my last suggestion. Are you sure that's not the problem?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

*Quote: Is this folder being synced with a backup?
*
not that I know of.


----------

